# Anyone into Yanni, and his orchestra?  One of my fave perfomances



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

A battle of the violins!!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2014)

I used to like him but after a while it got TOO relaxing, to the point where I began to drool and lose control of a few bodily functions.

I had to go back to AC/DC. layful:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

Ok then, got a better one for you Phil, I'm betting you will like this one Off "Sailing to Philadelphia"


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2014)

LOL - when I listened to it the first thing I thought was "This guy sounds just like the guy from _Dire Straits_!" 

Duh! 

I like it, but then I always liked DS anyway. Thanks for the audio thrill!

PS: He's been married three times as well ...


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

Yeah, love his voice, and love Dire Straits.  Aubrey Haines is the violinist, and nuts about the violin  So much for "3rd times a charm" for many of us peeps


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

Love Chris Rea too, and the artwork on this video is so good, I think anyway


----------



## Ina (May 10, 2014)

Denise, Michael is so into Yanni that he'll forego an auto race, (he will record that), and tune all the TV's to the channel that is broadcasting Yanni. He also wants to turn the audio up as loud as the TV's will allow. I enjoy him as well, just not to the degree that Michael does. :wave:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

That concert at the Acropolis, I would have given anything to just once, attend a concert like that!!  That happened years ago now, but of course, Yanni is still performing


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2014)

Wasn't he Barbara Streisand's boy-toy for a while?


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2014)

I was crazy for Jean-Luc Ponty for a long time and still like his stuff - not on the same orchestral level as Yanni, certainly, but nicely jazzed.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

Oh man, love this Phil!! I'm putting that on my MP3 for when I walk!!  That's what I've been doing today, loading up on songs I've missed listening to.  Yeah, this is way good love it, thanks for the intro!!


----------



## SifuPhil (May 10, 2014)

Ponty used to be my driving music, especially for long trips. I've got pretty much his complete discography, so if you ever want something of his give a holler.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

Will do Phil, I'm looking on youtube for songs, may find more of his stuff


----------



## That Guy (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 10, 2014)

Thank you TG, I know that's been on my "bucket list" to see Yanni with boobs:goodjob:


----------

